#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  重達數噸的海象接連跳崖自殺，生物學家：人類的行為逼迫他們

## 狼王白牙

原址: 搜狐自媒體， 2019-04-18 23:32 阿拉斯加 /龟

人類的行為影響了很多動物，這是無法迴避的現實：鯨魚胃裡的塑料、海龜殼上的繩子，以及落入油污中的海鳥……現在，被人類打擾的動物又添加了一個——海象。



野生動物學家觀察到一個特別令人不安的場景：俄羅斯海像一個接一個地從懸崖邊跌落。

生物學家大衛·愛登堡（David Attenborough）將這一事件歸咎於海像生活的北極生態系統遭到破壞。 他說隨著地球氣候變化，海冰逐年退去，海象無法在海冰上休憩，只能被迫擁擠在小海灘上。 


擠在海灘上的海象群

所有海灘都“象”滿為患，於是有些海象會被擠到海灘連接的懸崖上。 但是，當這些不習慣攀爬的笨重動物決定返回水中時，它們不知道懸崖的高度差，直接跌落懸崖當場死亡。

這是一個令人震驚的現象。 那麼，是否因為氣候變化導致海象爬上了懸崖？ 



海象跳崖並非人們第一次記錄到的海像大規模死亡事件。 早在1996年，阿拉斯加野生動物官員就報告了幾乎史無前例的事件，近60隻雄性海像在該州60米的懸崖邊墜亡。

當時，海冰的範圍還沒有大規模萎縮，研究人員並未將海象死亡歸咎於氣候變化。 他們感到困惑，沒有找到解釋海象行為的可靠答案。 



美國魚類及野生動物管理局（USFWS）在2017年5月發布了一份報告，他們聲稱從北極開始，海冰大範圍消退，這一現象確實導致海象更頻繁地在擁擠的海灘上進行大規模移動。 根據那份報告，在海像比肩接踵的移動中，它們確實很容易受到驚嚇，致命的“干擾”事件也會增加海象的墜崖機率。



所謂的“干擾”事件，其實就是人類的行為，比如呼嘯而過的飛機，以及拉著汽笛的巨輪。 當海象群在懸崖上互相依偎時，如果出現飛機、輪船、北極熊或其他不熟悉的東西，讓它們感到害怕，那麼這些生物就會在懸崖邊上混亂移動，很多海像在騷動中墜崖。

因為氣候變化，海冰消融，越來越多的海像不得不爭搶稀缺的海灘資源，落敗者只能爬山懸崖，不管是否受到驚嚇，這些臃腫、行動不便的生物都有很大機率墜崖。 



為了扭轉這種危機，人類開始控制遠程運輸飛機和船隻的航線，優化運輸環境，這些舉動似乎阻止了一些海象的意外死亡。 但由於人類沒有改變地球變暖的趨勢，海冰仍在逐年消退，海象的生存環境不斷惡化。




值得欣慰的一點是，USFWS報告發現，即使海像在幼仔成活率、覓食機會方面都存在困難，但它們也是一種相對富有彈性的物種，能夠調整生存策略，保證種群數量不會突然下滑。 這就給人類拯救它們帶來了時間，希望生物學家們趕快找到辦法，不要讓海象們再爬上危險的懸崖了。

*你對海象掉下懸崖怎麼看 ，歡迎留言、分享。

請隨手關注、點贊、轉發，支持原創！*

----------

